# Acronis True image bootable media



## mouse92 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi There

I have recently purchased Acronis True Image 2019 and I have made the bootable media on a flash drive using rufus but for some reason the flash drive will not boot into Acronis in CSM mode which is what my laptop uses for booting into live bootable media. When I used rufus to make the flash drive rufus only gave me the option for UEFI non CSM mode I am thinking this may be the problem but havent noticed that in other versions of rufus. 

If I set my bios to UEFI mode acronis will boot up but it is very laggy and the mouse pointer will jump around and/or disappear at times.

Would you have any suggestions on this issue or any solution.

I am on an older laptop about 5 years old and I upgraded the hard drive at the same time maybe this has something to do with it but I have tested other programs to boot to and it works fine in CSM mode. it is only acronis that will not boot in CSM mode.

Thanks for your help


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I don't think you should have used Rufus, ATI 2019 can make a bootable recovery Usb stick on it's own, I would try making one that way.

See here for more details, they actually recommend using MBR for the Usb stick, which should boot in CSM mode, not GPT :-

https://www.acronis.com/en-us/support/documentation/ATI2019/index.html#42384.html


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Alan is correct; use acronis to make the bootable usb or optical disk. Using a third party program to accomplish a task is never the best option. Only use a third party program when there are no other options.


----------



## drfootware (Mar 2, 2019)

RUFUS works, you just have to choose the "DD" mode.


----------

